# The most beautiful photo's that I have of my two - thanks to my friend!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My best friend (Wild Wolf on this forum) and her DH joined me on my trip home to my parents house along with her pup Hunter and my two goobers.

She took the most amazing photo's of the pups and I wanted to share them with you - hope she doesn't mind! They are just too beautiful not to share!

The darker sable female is my Zefra, the black and tan blanket back is my male Stark and the other sable male is my friends pup Hunter.































































































































And a cropped version of the previous of just my two babies. :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Your dogs are beautiful


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! They look like they are taken care of very well


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

:wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


>


 Was not expecting this! :rofl: 

Great pictures, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Love, love, love Stark. He's one of my faves on the board.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Love, love, love Stark. He's one of my faves on the board.


Ditto! and Zefra is looking so grown up....beautiful!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pics. i love the shot with all of them together.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> nice pics. i love the shot with all of them together.


Yes, terrific photo.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous dogs! Zefra is growing so fast.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I am green with envy over the stacked photos!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

*WOW!!! GREAT PICS!!! *beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are both beautiful-love the sticking out the tongue pic-she looks all grown up


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice photos, Stark is a very handsome dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Wayne, the stacked photo's were a challenge with Zefra as she doesn't have the greatest stay/stand yet. Trying to get her to STAY STILL was hard work. Whenever someone approaches or touches her or even looks in her direction, her whole body starts to wiggle.... lmao. Very social girl at this point.. lol. My friends DH managed to stack all the dogs, he's just learning how to do it but I think he is pro already for managing Zefra!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL love the tongue photo! hehe


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I love how she caught that perfect moment... lol.... totally Zeffie. Silly and goofy and a little spastic... lol.

I believe the tongue is a trait from their father... LMAO.

Sire:









Stark:









Zefra:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I love how she caught that perfect moment... lol.... totally Zeffie. Silly and goofy and a little spastic... lol.
> 
> I believe the tongue is a trait from their father... LMAO.
> 
> Sire:


Whoa baby! What a HUNK! :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice pictures, beautiful subjects! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful. You're right , these pics needed to be shared. I love how your male is posing in his stand.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice pics! Great looking dogs! Congrats!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

:wild::wub:


Whiteshepherds said:


> Was not expecting this! :rofl:
> 
> Great pictures, beautiful dogs!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

I am so happy about how the photo's turned out, they will definitely be cherished forever!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful photos! I love your two!!

And I have to say...Stark and Zephra look awesome, as usual! :wub:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Concerning the last photo- I just saw some square picture frames at Michael's Craft Store. Nice looking dogs!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> I am green with envy over the stacked photos!


Definitely my talented DH's work.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking at pics like these how can anyone not love the GSDs - beautiful...

(and my gosh the northern dogs have those gorgeous winter coats going on!)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks all!



Gwenhwyfair said:


> Looking at pics like these how can anyone not love the GSDs - beautiful...
> 
> (and my gosh the northern dogs have those gorgeous winter coats going on!)


I credit most of that coat to a raw diet.  All there have never tasted kibble since they came to live with me or my friend.


----------

